# Free e-mail compatible with Outlook



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been paying for an e-mail account for like 12 years and, as of late, their servers are always down, but I am scared to change. So, what free e-mail program is out there that is compatible with Outlook XP? I hear Gmail is good. What do most people use? How do I configure the incoming/outgoing smtp?

Ideas?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Gmail is excellent. They have a step-by-step how-to for configuring outlook and their server to work together, or you can switch completely to their web-based server.


----------



## luv2tup (Jan 21, 2009)

Go with gmail as a pop account with Outlook, it works. I tried to set up Outlook connector to work with Hotmail but that did nothing but screw up my Outlook which I'm still trying to fix! Now I have no e-mail except for gmail web access.


----------



## lolarobot (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help. I am going to try that. If I switch to their web-based server, is there a cost?


----------



## user501sc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gmail is free, just sign up and go.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

hotmail, gmail, yahoo & aol are good email servers.


----------

